# Sarracenia and Venus Fly Traps



## Andrew (Apr 26, 2008)

Took some pics today.  
































And a big pot of California poppys, with some absolutely thriving eggplants to the right.


----------



## obregon562 (Apr 26, 2008)

lookin good man! i'll have to post some of mine too!  

Any pollination plans? i have some extra pollen of some of my plants if you need some...


----------



## Andrew (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks Frankie! Nothing is flowering in synch, so I'm trying to self them. PM me about that pollen, I'd love to make a hybrid.


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking good. I love carnivorous plants and used to have over 15 species of drossera (sundews) plus a few varieties of Dionea muscipula (venus fly trap). Sadly I had to get shot of them when we moved due to no greenhouse.

Now I only have the one Nepenthes. From what I've read/found with my plant they like high humidity, high temperature and a bit of shade. Also no fertilizer. The wild ones we saw in Borneo were all on the forest floor in deep shade.

Hope the info helps

Huw


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 26, 2008)

At my local 99 cents store, they were selling some venus fly traps. Yes, a pot of it for 99 cents.


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow...I always liked Venus Fly Traps. Cool how they "eat".

How does that red flower-thingie plant catch food? Sticky?


----------



## Andrew (Apr 26, 2008)

It's just a flower. The pitchers do all the bug catching.


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh...Lol. The flower looks like there is a cavern inside, and it attracts flies inside with a stinky smell and then closes the openings. &gt;:-D


----------



## titus (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice looking sarrs mine haven't started comming up this year till last week, it's just been too cold.


----------



## joossa (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice Andrew! My young purp has sent up three pitchers already and my oreo has alreay been pollinated.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 30, 2008)

I see an aphid


----------



## Trademark (May 1, 2008)

Sparky said:


> I see an aphid


Lol.. out of nowhere.


----------

